# Can you identify these two shrimp



## flanneryc (Jul 25, 2009)

Hi there,

Over the past month I've been given a couple of shrimp and I've finally grabbed a couple of pictures (very bad shots with iphone 5) and hope that you can identify them for me, as I'm having trouble.










I think the blue one might be a OEBlueTiger but not sure... The eyes are definately very light compared to anything else I have (blue diamonds)










I have no idea what this is.. Other than VERY cute!!


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

Not too sure about the first, but the second one looks like a Shadow Panda or a Crystal Black. Are the light bands blue or white? If blue, 
Shadow panda, if white I say cbs.

Ps if it is either of those two types make sure it is in low ph!


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Second should be a panda or shadow panda. 

The first is hard to say due to picture quality. What are in the tank where the first shrimp is in? Depending on the size of it, OEBTs don't normally look very blue when it's small, while most BTOE show black/blue in small size.


----------



## hollowpoint (Aug 26, 2014)

*Lets look at the parents.*



flanneryc said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Over the past month I've been given a couple of shrimp and I've finally grabbed a couple of pictures (very bad shots with iphone 5) and hope that you can identify them for me, as I'm having trouble.
> 
> I think the blue one might be a OEBlueTiger but not sure... The eyes are definately very light compared to anything else I have (blue diamonds)


I think I can help. I have photos of the Mom =) I bought 5 blue diamonds back in March, and one of them was berried at the time. Because I had Red Rili's in there too it is possible that is a hybrid Rili / Blue, but there was a hatch of pure blue diamonds in the early stages and your shrimp could have been pure.

I've attached photos of the mom and one of her buddies. You can see she had very light eyes.

I have a couple blue diamonds with light (white or yellow eyes) that are 3rd or 4th generation. Beautiful little guys.

Also my females often have mixed batches where half the babies are blue and half are red. I know this because the side of the Rili is clear, and I can actually see half blue half yellow eggs (the yellow ones end up Red later). I am trying to get a picture of it but the female is hiding =).


----------



## hollowpoint (Aug 26, 2014)

My cell phone does not do this photo well. There are yellow, and blue eggs in there! Very fun to watch them grow up.


----------



## Shrimp Daddy (Mar 30, 2013)

Looks like some kind of shrimp but the poor quality picture makes it difficult.


----------



## flanneryc (Jul 25, 2009)

Shrimp Daddy said:


> Looks like some kind of shrimp but the poor quality picture makes it difficult.


LOL!!! Very funny indeed..


----------

